# Mk 677 va Sermorelin



## AlphaJ (Sep 25, 2022)

Greetings,

First post here, I’m a 40 year old man. I was recently diagnosed with low T levels and my wellness doctor put me on Test cypionate. Current on week 5, taking .8ml weekly and have just started to really feel and notice the difference in the gym. In addition to my testosterone, the clinic also introduced me to Mk 677 and sermorelin. I have decided to hold off on taking anything until I complete my first test cycle. I have been researching these two drugs but thought I’d ask the forum to hear  from someone who may have first hand experience using them.  Specifically I would like to know about benefits, side effects, costs(my clinic charges 1300 for a 3 month supply) seems pricey to me.  Any info/feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2022)

Your "wellness doctor" is merely a business man trying to make money off of you.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Your "wellness doctor" is merely a business man trying to make money off of you.


Yeah be wary if these clinics. They make more money by prescribing you more things.  Your health isn’t necessarily a priority to them. 

$1300 for three months of mk677 is insane.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah be wary if these clinics. They make more money by prescribing you more things.  Your health isn’t necessarily a priority to them.
> 
> $1300 for three months of mk677 is insane.


Just buy HGH with that money.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just buy HGH with that money.


No kidding. You could buy branded GH and have money left over.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2022)

All these clinics do is try to upsell you a bunch of unnecessary high profit margin extras.


----------



## AlphaJ (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your input. The price did seem extremely high to me. 

With that in mind, are these drugs effective and worth buying if you get them at a reasonable costs?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

AlphaJ said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. The price did seem extremely high to me.
> 
> With that in mind, are these drugs effective and worth buying if you get them at a reasonable costs?


Some people like mk677. All it did for me was give me edema and cankles.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 25, 2022)

I’m a bit younger than you, but am in the same boat as @Test_subject 

All MK677 did for me was swell my feet when I ran. 

Strangers on the Internet seem to like it though


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 25, 2022)

Stuff that made me insanely hungry:

MK-677
GHRP-6

...that will be all.


----------



## Phenom_ Ænon (Sep 25, 2022)

I also had issues with my ankles and feet swelling on mk677. It did seem to have a positive effect on my recovery times as well as sleep. I was also able to eat like a horse. Only take it before bed unless you're ready to put down some food. Some folks have issues with insulin resistance running it for a long time or at high doses. 

I'd invest in a blood glucose monitor if you're going to start taking it. As for your "doctor" He sounds like swindler and a scoundrel. Those prices are outrageous. I can see the allure of having an actual script, and pharma test. Outside of that he's just middle manning. There's a million fly by night places around now where you could get the test script with far more competitive pricing.  You could also just get your stuff from a ugl and order your own bloods. Either way though I would just source the mk677 elsewhere. 

$60-80 per 30ml. It's usually dosed around 25-30mg @1ml per day. That's roughly $240 for 3 months. 1300 is absurd. Like someone else had already stated you'd be better off with legit GH at that point.


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Sep 27, 2022)

Mk fucked up my insulin sensitivity,and the hunger was insane.I guess for a quick gaining phase but watch that insulin sensitivity.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

